# Titan 440e Airless Sprayer



## Machen (Aug 21, 2008)

After I finish the mudding and sanding of my new drywall, I plan on trying out this Titan 440e Airless Sprayer that I got from a garage sale a couple of weekends ago. It has a .019" tip for spraying latex.

Any suggestions on using the airless with latex in the garage? Is it necessary to back roll to get a good finish?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

Keep you hand moving at all times, even when you let go of the trigger your hand should still be moving . Strain your paint first and yes back rolling gives you a very nice finish.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep.  Aim off to the side of what you're painting, start your sweep, squeeze the trigger, let off the trigger, then stop moving or change direction off to the other side of what you're painting.  If you change speed or direction while spraying, you'll get runs or a crappy finish.

--Bushytails


----------

